# How do you calm down at home?



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi everyone,While reading a book on various meditation techniques, I found some chapters about everyday activities that can help you stay relaxed or calm you down when things get stressful--one of the tricks for many of them was just to do them slowly and thoughtfully rather than in a rush to "get it done". I thought I would share a few and hope that others would add to the list. Take care.Sweeping the floor with a soft broom.Weeding, pruning or watering the garden.Sitting outside and listening to the birds.Sitting anywhere and watching a fire.Dusting with a soft cloth and getting all the chair rungs.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Those are really nice. If I had a pool, floating on it would be my favorite.


----------



## hells_angels_y2k (Sep 24, 2003)

I have an aquarium. I sit and watch that. That is the best!


----------



## Sandi1960 (Nov 14, 2003)

I listen to audio books and knit


----------



## lynyrd29 (Sep 25, 2003)

I paint my nails, do my makeup, take warm baths, go for swims in my pool (during the summer), dust my furniture, windex my mirrors and windows, and play with my puppy. All of these things are very calming for me.







Lindsay


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Warms baths would be high on my list if I had one of those wonderful old fashioned tubs--which I did have when I lived back East. But then I guess I'd also want someone to keep it sparkling clean for me. LOL


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Well, I just finished a three-for-one relaxation activity. I sat on the warm driveway, with the sun at my back, and trimmed the dead flowers off my lavendar hedge--calming repetitive motion plus aromatherapy. AAAAhhhhhh Off to take a hot shower. Take care all.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2003)

Interesting, Cal... believe it or not... I do all of those things at various intervals and never really gave them much thought until now. My favorite thing is getting up early on a warm summer morning, making myself a cup of tea and sitting on my deck with my cats while I watch the sun come up and spread its beautiful misty rays through the tree branches....AAAAaaaaahhhhhhhh.......soothingSometimes I write about what I feel at those moments. Other times I use things that come to mind for new dance piece (Yes, I have GAD, but I learned to perform... long story)Evie


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Evie, what is GAD?


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

GAD stands for Generalized Anxiety Disorder. Here's one of many lists of symptoms:Anxiety SymptomsSmothering sensations and Shortness of breathRacing heart, slow heart beat, palpitationsChest PainLump in throat & Difficulty swallowingSkin losing colour (blanching)SweatingShaking or shivering (Visibly or internally)Neck & shoulder pain & numbness in face or headRapid gastric emptyingIndigestion, heartburn, constipation and diarrheaSymptoms of urinary tract infectionSkin rashesWeakness in arms & tingling in the hands or feetElectric shock feeling anywhere in the bodyDry mouthInsomniaNightmaresFears of going mad or losing controlIncreased depression & suicidal feelingsAggressionSymptoms like 'flu'Distorted visionDisturbed hearingHormone problemsHeadaches & feelings of having a tight band around headSore eyesAgoraphobiaHallucinationsCreeping or pins and needles sensations in the skinIncreased sensitivity to light, sound, touch, and smellHyperactivity Dramatic increase in sexual feelingsPain in the face or jaw that resembles a toothacheDerealisation and depersonalisation


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

How about a nice cozy nap with a purring cat curled up against you under the comforter? Had one of those yesterday, and it was bliss.


----------



## Inky_Sami (Nov 21, 2003)

Oh man! We have the same cure! My cat naps on my bed, so I crawl up on the bed and lay my head on him and just lie there and listen to the purring. Also I intentionally developed a hobby 6 years ago to make me relax and think of other things. I took up rubber stamping and scrapbooking..both quiet activities for when I am not feeling well. Sami


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Sami,What is rubberstamping? Please tell more. Thanks.


----------



## Inky_Sami (Nov 21, 2003)

Hi,It's a form of artwork..usually making greeting cards. The rubber stamps come in every imaginable design and form, you apply ink to them and then to paper and viola! instant art...with no talent needed







I have gotten so involved with it I now teach it just for fun and for something else to think about. It's a transporatable hobby, you can do it even while stuck on the pot....Everyone needs a pastime/hobby that "takes you away from it all" to help cope with all of the issues around IBS. I chose one I could do while feeling good or lousy, stuck in the house or not. Sami


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2003)

Thanx for answering for me, Cal. I've been really busy lately and didn't get back to this forum for a while.


----------



## misssmaz (Dec 26, 2003)

i draw, write poems of my problems, work on my website, write stories, take hot bubble baths, watch my faveorite tv shows, listen to my music in bed at night or watch the sun go down or up.


----------

